# How to increase tips exponentially



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

put up a sign that says
" This will be my last week of driving for U/l, and I would like to thank
all my pax's for being so kind and nice to me". 
Sincerely 
Blah blah blah
Only few drivers per city can put up this sign. This should result in extra income for select few drivers.
Pax might ask the reason for quitting 
Just make up a sad story.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

What if you pick up the same pax next week?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> What if you pick up the same pax next week?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

mbd said:


> Only few drivers per city can put up this sign.


Now that you've revealed the ultimate secret to getting tips, everyone's going to start doing it and make a killing 

NOT!

In my experience, most older people tip me. I don't expect anything from millennials.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> What if you pick up the same pax next week?


You can modify 
I will be quitting shortly, instead of this week


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Not a bad idea  Wouldn't work long for me since I drive in a relatively small town and often pick up the same people. There are some pax's I've driven literally 5X in the last 6 months.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

This is no better than the passenger who says he or she will tip you in the app and then not doing it.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 280159


1* everyone


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Just yell at them "don't break the rule now" upon exiting and they ask "what do you mean?" tell them "Tipping you silly"


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

x100 said:


> Just yell at them "don't break the rule now" upon exiting and they ask "what do you mean?" tell them "Tipping you silly"


What rule is that? "Tipping is optional"


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> What rule is that? "Tipping is optional"


Not in our world, doubt they know. Double down by saying "last pax who didnt' tip ended up in hell"


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

x100 said:


> Not in our world, doubt they know. Double down by saying "last pax who didnt' tip ended up in hell"


In every world a tip is always voluntary.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> In every world a tip is always voluntary.


Party of X, is always charged 15%+ tip. so your assessment is a bit off about every world; When you safely hauling one's family or one's arse across town, tipping is only being considerate. Having a bit of fun, we exclude tipping for you.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> What if you pick up the same pax next week?


Just tell them you don't speak English


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

x100 said:


> Party of X, is always charged 15%+ tip. so your assessment is a bit off about every world; When you safely hauling one's family or one's arse across town, tipping is only being considerate. Having a bit of fun, we exclude tipping for you.


Even in that party of X situation tipping is still completely optional. I have yet to find even one successful conviction of a person who paid their bill but refused to pay the tip. There have been some arrests for sure but in every case that I have came across that went that far the charges were dropped.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

^ I see, so now we're talking homeland security on a little fun topic.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

For a restaurant its in the wording,a service fee for more than 5 ppl. If they word it as a tip it can be disputed probably.

A lot of places in nyc especially high end places added service fees of 15 to 18 percent. They would get a lot of people from out of the us,were tipping isn't common.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

tc49821 said:


> For a restaurant its in the wording,a service fee for more than 5 ppl. If they word it as a tip it can be disputed probably.
> 
> A lot of places in nyc especially high end places added service fees of 15 to 18 percent. They would get a lot of people from out of the us,were tipping isn't common.


yep a service fee is different than a tip.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

mbd said:


> put up a sign that says
> " This will be my last week of driving for U/l, and I would like to thank
> all my pax's for being so kind and nice to me".
> Sincerely
> ...


If ur leaving uber, Most pax would congratulate you on securing gainful real employment.
Unless your "story" is death related
Then pax will feel you won't need the tip money anyway.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Ok, that's really a lame idea. If you want to get sympathy tips, simply drive with a neck brace and tell them you were in an accident caused by a taxi driver.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Its better to have a textbook on your middle console and it will bring up the conversation of college and how you are a born again student and studying between rides to be whatever miss America inspirational story can think of to get that tip money.

Just make sure you know what you are talking about lol


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Jenga said:


> Ok, that's really a lame idea. If you want to get sympathy tips, simply drive with a neck brace and tell them you were in an accident caused by a taxi driver.


Seriously, how comfortable would a passenger be with a driver who recently lost control of his vehicle, is injured and claims it's the "other guys fault".

Passenger: "Stop, the car, please end the trip.....thx u....bye, feel better"


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> This is no better than the passenger who says he or she will tip you in the app and then not doing it.


When I hear the I'll tip you in the app line I know I am not getting a tip. Holds true about 95% of the time. Cash tips in my area are unheard of.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

I don't seem to have difficulty getting tips. But there are demographics that do not tip: Young people, people going to jobs at McD's/Burger King/the Mall, sick people going to the doctor's office/hospital/clinic and their insurance company arranged their ride, and college students. Since most of my ride originate at the airport I have higher expectations for tips from pax. I get tipped 80% of the time.



FLKeys said:


> When I hear the I'll tip you in the app line I know I am not getting a tip. Holds true about 95% of the time. Cash tips in my area are unheard of.


When I hear that, "I'll tip you in the app" I too know it means they're not tipping in the app. I always respond, "Whatever works for ya" and hold the eye contact for an extra 5 = 7 seconds so they know I know. lol


----------



## D713 (Nov 15, 2018)

Vape pen in the tip jar and the sign says “puff, puff, tip.”


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

D713 said:


> Vape pen in the tip jar and the sign says "puff, puff, tip."


I don't have a tip jar. Do you have one? Do they work? Do pax tip more with a jar or other container clearly marked "tips?" Curious.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

You can try a different approach...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Paint your car yellow and get a taxi sign...

(insurance and permitting requirements may change)


----------

